# Bike Log 2014



## mlctvt (Feb 24, 2014)

First road ride of the year yesterday, Yeh I know I should have been skiing!
 but I had to be home Sunday for a family commitment in mid afternoon so I had a few free hours. 

37.0 miles on the heavy cross bike with fenders only averaged 15.3mph, I felt like a slug especially on the 3 mile hill.

 It's going to take a few weeks/months to get back into shape! Downhill skiing 2 day per week and 2-3 indoor workouts per week just doesn't cut it. Maybe I should do some spinning in winter?

Anyway it was great to be out and get some fresh air!!

I couldn't believe how much sand was on the roads, some roads were completely covered. Lots of potholes too, this winter really trashed the local roads.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 24, 2014)

I was wondering how long it would take for the first bike log entry of 2014.... Nice work!


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Apr 8, 2014)

First ride yesterday.  The day started sunny and nice...by 3 it was nippy.  21 miles in 70 minutes.  IT felt great for the first ride but so humbling as I was sucking wind on the climbs.  I busted hump all winter to avoid the suck...

I wonder how long it will take me to get back into normal riding shape?! Regardless, outside > gym.


----------



## mlctvt (Apr 9, 2014)

BackLoafRiver said:


> First ride yesterday.  The day started sunny and nice...by 3 it was nippy.  21 miles in 70 minutes.  IT felt great for the first ride but so humbling as I was sucking wind on the climbs.  I busted hump all winter to avoid the suck...
> 
> I wonder how long it will take me to get back into normal riding shape?! Regardless, outside > gym.



That a nice average speed for your first ride especially with wind, about 18mph.  Looks like you are already in pretty good shape so it shouldn't take too long .


----------



## bvibert (Apr 9, 2014)

I'm itching to get back out on my MTB.  I think there's some spots that are finally dry enough to ride around here, so hopefully soon!


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Apr 9, 2014)

bvibert said:


> I'm itching to get back out on my MTB.  I think there's some spots that are finally dry enough to ride around here, so hopefully soon!



Amen.  It's still exceedingly wet in the woods. Last year, most of the local stuff opened up officially on May 1st. It will take a few weeks of straight dry weather to make that mark this year. Kingdom Trails sent out a statement saying their goal of May 1st is lofty if not entirely unattainable.


----------



## snoseek (Apr 9, 2014)

Just cranked out 100ish miles in Moab in the past week and a nice little spin along the Platte in Nebraska today. Hoping to find some semi dry trails in NE mass upon returning this weekend. I'm sure southern nh is still wet.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 9, 2014)

BackLoafRiver said:


> Amen.  It's still exceedingly wet in the woods. Last year, most of the local stuff opened up officially on May 1st. It will take a few weeks of straight dry weather to make that mark this year. Kingdom Trails sent out a statement saying their goal of May 1st is lofty if not entirely unattainable.



One bonus to living down this way I suppose, our stuff dries out faster...


----------



## bvibert (Apr 14, 2014)

Got my first two MTB rides of the season in over the weekend. The trails are in way better shape than I was expecting. Saturday I set out to do a quick exploratory walk to check the conditions out. I threw my bike in the car just in case, and I'm glad I did. It didn't take me long into my walk to realize the everything was dry and good go, so I turned around and grabbed the bike. It was getting late (and I'm fat) , so I only got 2.1 miles in. Sunday I went back for more and rode a fun 8 miles.

Felt great to be back out!


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Apr 14, 2014)

I am jealous.  Saturday was the perfect day to ride up here (road anyway) and I had to work all day.

It's impressive you guys are dry and rolling. I still speculate that we are several weeks out.

Edit - I meant to mention that I got out for my second ride on Friday.  23 miles in 1 hour, 13 minutes. Still slow.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 20, 2014)

Got another ride in yesterday, 12.7 miles in the woods. My goal was to hit double digits, so I'm happy. 

Also got my son out for his first ride last Monday, I think we did 2.4 miles. I was real impressed with him!


----------



## vermonter44 (Apr 20, 2014)

Got my first ride in on Saturday. Everything is nice and dry. Even got up into the 70's here in Philly.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Apr 20, 2014)

bvibert said:


> Got another ride in yesterday, 12.7 miles in the woods. My goal was to hit double digits, so I'm happy.
> 
> Also got my son out for his first ride last Monday, I think we did 2.4 miles. I was real impressed with him!



Congrats on both fronts!  


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile a


----------



## bvibert (Apr 28, 2014)

Got my first 2 RAWs in last week.  5.1 miles on Monday and 8.1 on Thursday.


----------



## C-Rex (Apr 30, 2014)

I got on the mountain bike last week for the first time in almost a year.  We did 7.5 miles on Wednesday, 8.1 on Friday, and 10.4 on Sunday.  I felt great on all three rides, which was surprising since I haven't done any real cardio since, well, last year.  I guess all the powder and glade riding through the winter kept me in fairly good shape. (for me at least)

This rain put a damper on things, but I'm hoping to get out tomorrow or Friday.  I'll be happy if I can consistantly ride 3-4 times per week all summer.


----------



## bvibert (May 1, 2014)

This rain sucks, the ground is pretty saturated now...


----------



## WoodCore (May 1, 2014)

bvibert said:


> This rain sucks, the ground is pretty saturated now...




You can say that again! Going to be a few days before we get back into the woods.


----------



## WoodCore (May 1, 2014)

*April 2014*

April 21, 2014 - 7.2 Miles - 443 Feet of Climbing
April 24, 2014 - 6.2 Miles - 413 Feet of Climbing
April 28, 2014 - 6.6 Miles - 531 Feet of Climbing

*April Totals: 20.0 Miles - 1387 Feet of Climbing


May 2014

*May 5, 2014 - 8.5 Miles - 463 Feet of Climbing


----------



## mlctvt (May 4, 2014)

Got an early start in Feb but March sucked since I was out of the country for almost 2 weeks and it was very cold that month. April was the best April I've had in years even though the weather wasn't all that great. 

2011 Road miles__________ 2012 Road miles_______2013 Road miles______ 2014 Road Miles
February 24 miles_________ February 24 miles______February 0 miles______ February 24 miles
March 129 miles __________ March 248 miles_______ March 142 miles ______ March 28 miles
April 360 miles____________ April 386 miles________ April 366 miles _______ A*pril 411 miles*
May 582 miles____________ May 457 miles ________ May 479 miles
June 668 miles___________ June 416 miles ________ June 593 miles
July 923 miles___________ July 673 miles _________ July 671 miles
August 472 miles_________ August 612 miles ______ August 903 miles
Sept 572 miles___________ Sept 644 miles________ Sept 723 miles
October 239 miles________ October 242 miles______ October 361 miles
November 139 miles______ November 117 miles ____November 102 miles
December 0 miles________ December 0 Miles ______ December 38 miles
2011 total 4108 miles_____ 2012 total 3819 miles___ 2013 total 4378 miles


----------



## BackLoafRiver (May 5, 2014)

Up to 144.3 miles.  Got my first "long" ride in on Saturday.  I spent the morning chasing some new guy to the area who was impressively fast.

One of the things I love about riding in our area is the scenery.  I snapped this photo Friday afternoon. The quality isn't great but that view coming around a corner to show the bay is so pretty.


----------



## bvibert (May 6, 2014)

I got two more rides in the last 2 days. 11.4 solo on Sunday, 5/4 and our first NW CT NEMBA beginner ride last night, 5/5. A few of us took off for a post ride 'victory lap', so the mileage ended up being 7.4.

Felt great to be out on a group ride again!


----------



## mlctvt (May 6, 2014)

I did 2 road rides yesterday and today both the same 23.5 mile route, finished both rides at the same average speed 17.4mph. Heavy wind both days felt like I was climbing the entire ride! I'll take big hills over wind any day.


----------



## C-Rex (May 7, 2014)

Did 10 miles in the woods at Case Mountain yesterday with an average speed of 6.7 mph.  Not too bad considering it was my 5th ride this season and we did a fair amount of climbing.  Brings my total so far up to 44.1 miles.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (May 8, 2014)

mlctvt said:


> I did 2 road rides yesterday and today both the same 23.5 mile route, finished both rides at the same average speed 17.4mph. Heavy wind both days felt like I was climbing the entire ride! I'll take big hills over wind any day.




Amen.  Did 31 last night against a pretty solid headwind for a good portion of it.  I wasn't quite at vomit stage but it really made me struggle.


----------



## bvibert (May 8, 2014)

Ride in the woods, there's generally not headwinds there..


----------



## BackLoafRiver (May 8, 2014)

Don't get me started. The stuff around here is FINALLY dry and I haven't had a free moment to get anywhere.  This weekend, however, all bets are off.  The road is nice but I am dreaming of dirt.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (May 11, 2014)

First mountain bike ride of the season and...just wow. Everything I was looking for. The dirt was tacky, the roots were rooty, and the falls were...painful. 

10.5 short miles. It felt so nice.


----------



## bvibert (May 12, 2014)

BackLoafRiver said:


> First mountain bike ride of the season and...just wow. Everything I was looking for. The dirt was tacky, the roots were rooty, and the falls were...painful.
> 
> 10.5 short miles. It felt so nice.



Nice!  Feels great to get out on dirt doesn't it?

I rode yesterday for the first time in almost a week, due to rain, and it felt like I was starting my season all over again.


----------



## bvibert (May 12, 2014)

I did 10.7 yesterday myself, which puts me at 67 miles for the year so far.


----------



## C-Rex (May 12, 2014)

Snuck in a quick ride at Rockland yesterday afternoon after spending the morning with mom.  Only did around 6 miles but it was great to get out on such a beautiful day.  I had never been there before and wow, what a fun place to ride!  Can't wait to get back out there and spend some time exploring.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (May 12, 2014)

bvibert said:


> Nice!  Feels great to get out on dirt doesn't it?
> 
> I rode yesterday for the first time in almost a week, due to rain, and it felt like I was starting my season all over again.



I'd say you have no idea, but I am certain you do.  It is such a great contrast to pavement. 

My saddle time this week is going to be hella limited.  I have a super stupid schedule and the two days I can ride it looks like the weather may not cooperate.  You are going to smoke me in a few weeks.


----------



## bvibert (May 13, 2014)

I did my first real group ride of the season last night... I was soooo far off the back that I don't think I'll be smoking anyone anytime soon!

It did feel good to get out and get pushed along by a group vs. riding solo where I tend to stop for breathers more often.  I thought I was going on a beginner ride though, so I wasn't prepared for the pace that was dealt me (enough 'advanced' riders showed up that we split off from the beginner ride).

Ended up with 11.3 miles, between the group ride and my short pre-ride.

My only chance to ride the rest of this work week is tomorrow and the weather isn't looking good.  Saturday and Sunday I'm going to a NEMBA trail building school.  We're supposed to ride afterwards on both days so that should be good all around.


----------



## skijay (May 13, 2014)

Brian, Where was your group ride? Was it a NEMBA one? I remember last year and may be previous years, here on AZ there used to be RAW trips.


----------



## C-Rex (May 14, 2014)

Did around 6.5 miles at Nathan Hale after work yesterday with my friend Mike from CFM Cycles.  He's fast as hell to begin with and he was riding his brandy new Pivot Mach 6 (which I have a huge chub for) so it was mostly him and my other friend ripping up to the next intersection and then waiting for me to catch them, rinse, repeat.  For a shorter ride, the pace was pretty quick.  It was painful but it also felt good to be pushed.  Or dragged, however you want to put it.  I surprised myself by cleaning some technical sections that I otherwise would have thought I'd never conquer.  I'm also getting used to riding clipless again.  I almost had a couple incidents with that but saved them, and it was nice to have the extra efficiency on some of those grinding climbs.

Our group does a ride every Wednesday (weather permitting, of course) at Case Mountain.  It usually leaves the Line Street lot around 6.  It's a medium paced ride with a good range of rider's abilities.  We usually do around 8 miles.  Anyone is welcome, and unlike a lot of cyclists, we are generally very friendly, so feel free to join us anytime.


----------



## bvibert (May 14, 2014)

skijay said:


> Brian, Where was your group ride? Was it a NEMBA one? I remember last year and may be previous years, here on AZ there used to be RAW trips.



Yes, it was a NW CT NEMBA chapter group ride.  We have 2 weekly, a beginner ride on Mondays and an intermediate ride on Thursdays.  To keep things simple we always ride from the same spot, the Nassahegon soccer field parking area in Burlington CT.

*Beginner Ride*

*Intermediate Ride*

Anyone is welcome to join!


----------



## mlctvt (May 15, 2014)

awesome club ride last night. 29 miles , 18.7mph average, 1900 vert feet of climbing. Top speed on one of the down hills 41. 1mph. 

This was the first time I used the RidewithGPS tracking App. It worked great. I put the cell phone in my back jersey pocket in a plastic bag since it was threatening to rain.  Even though I was in an area with not the best cell reception it never lost contact. I agreed with bike computer on average speed and distance too.


----------



## jimk (May 15, 2014)

Sounds like you guys get some awesome rides.
I live about 12 miles from my work and bike commute one direction M-F between Apr and Nov.  Use mass transit for the other direction.  At age 60 and riding a creaky old hybrid I'm the slowest guy out there, but it's a scenic route across the Potomac near monuments/memorials in downtown Wash DC.  I think of it as sweat equity for ski season.
Took this from bike back in April:


----------



## BackLoafRiver (May 17, 2014)

Had a stellar ride with a shop group in Orono last night. I usually ride with them on MTB stuff in the summer but I happen to be up when they were running pavement. 

34.5ish miles, 21.6 mph.  Not overly hilly but the pace was spot on. 

More to come in a different post about group ride etiquette. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile a


----------



## C-Rex (May 19, 2014)

I took the day off from work last Friday to head up to Highland with a bunch of friends.  I had problems getting my DH bike ready in time so I ended up renting a Specialized Status 2.  Nice bike.  We had an awesome morning.  It was overcast with a very light drizzle moving in and out of the area every hour or two.  The trails were fantastic.  I hadn't been up there in over a year so a lot had changed since my last visit.  The amount of work those guys put into grooming is amazing, and the flow of the trails is on par with a roller coaster.  The rain moved in for good around 2:00.  We did a few more runs, getting soaked to the bone, but soon the trails were getting way to greasy, so we changed and hit the bar.  Great day!!

The next day, a couple of us went out around noon for a trail ride at Case.  We did about 7 miles but it was a shit show.  None of us realized how tired we were from the previous day.  My muscles were shot and my balance was way off.  I haven't been that miserable and frustrated on a ride in years.  We got through it though, and I spent the rest of the day sitting on my ass and drinking beer.


----------



## snoseek (May 20, 2014)

I've been riding like an animal for the past 3-4 weeks. 5 days a week but sometimes a couple sessions (days off mostly) @ anywhere from 8-20 mies per ride, all singletrack. The riding in southern/centrl NH got REALLY good over the years and just keeps getting better. I haven't at all dreaded spring for the past coupe years. Biking=fucking awesome!


----------



## drjeff (May 22, 2014)

After a slow road start for me because of my inability to seemingly say "no" when asked if I'd serve on various professional committees and/or boards combined with my kids having either soccer practice or soccer games 7 days a week right now, I've finally managed to get back out on the roads of NE CT after work a bunch of nights the the last 2.5 weeks

Went through the 200 mile mark on the season last night on my 7th ride of the year. I had forgotten how much I enjoy about 2 hours in the saddle after work to destress a bit before going home!


----------



## bvibert (May 23, 2014)

drjeff said:


> After a slow road start for me because of my inability to seemingly say "no" when asked if I'd serve on various professional committees and/or boards combined with my kids having either soccer practice or soccer games 7 days a week right now, I've finally managed to get back out on the roads of NE CT after work a bunch of nights the the last 2.5 weeks
> 
> Went through the 200 mile mark on the season last night on my 7th ride of the year. I had forgotten how much I enjoy about 2 hours in the saddle after work to destress a bit before going home!



I was out riding in your neck of the woods last weekend.  There was a NEMBA trail building school that I attended on Saturday and Sunday, which was held at Goodwin State Forest in the Chaplin/Hampton area.  We rode after working on Saturday.  Ended up with 7.8 miles.  It was a nice ride, but overly rocky in some spots, and it was still a bit wet in spots from the rain the previous day.


----------



## drjeff (May 23, 2014)

bvibert said:


> I was out riding in your neck of the woods last weekend.  There was a NEMBA trail building school that I attended on Saturday and Sunday, which was held at Goodwin State Forest in the Chaplin/Hampton area.  We rode after working on Saturday.  Ended up with 7.8 miles.  It was a nice ride, but overly rocky in some spots, and it was still a bit wet in spots from the rain the previous day.



Goodwin does have some fun terrain but also areas with notorious drainage issues!! A bunch of the crew out of the shop where I get the majority of my cycling equipment, Danielson Adventure Sports, are very active in CT NEMBA, and even have a year round Tuesday evening "Coast and Toast" where they ride a few hours on the trails (the "coast" part) and then drink a few after back at the shop (the "toast" part) either inside or out by the shop's fire pit. And considering that a licensed brewery, Black Pond Brewing, just opened up out of the basement of the shop, any of the shop rides or local cycling club rides that roll out of the shop (and that happens 3-4 days a week) are greated with some good, fresh, "rehydration fluid" upon finishing the ride!  :beer:


----------



## BackLoafRiver (May 25, 2014)

@snoseek - Where in Southern NH have you been biking?  I am going to be in the Kittery area on Sunday and would dig an opportunity to ride Fort Rock again. 

Got out for a brief 10 or so miler today. It didn't suck. Here are 2 crappy phone photos:


----------



## snoseek (May 25, 2014)

BackLoafRiver said:


> @snoseek - Where in Southern NH have you been biking?  I am going to be in the Kittery area on Sunday and would dig an opportunity to ride Fort Rock again.
> 
> Got out for a brief 10 or so miler today. It didn't suck. Here are 2 crappy phone photos:
> View attachment 12704
> ...




Next sunday? Pretty sure im working till 4 or so but could ride after. Stratham hill has some pretty fun stuff also, little bit less chunk than fort rock. I've been over in the towards the center at Bear Brook a lot. Good long xc type loops....some of the very finest in NH imho


----------



## BackLoafRiver (May 25, 2014)

snoseek said:


> Next sunday? Pretty sure im working till 4 or so but could ride after. Stratham hill has some pretty fun stuff also, little bit less chunk than fort rock. I've been over in the towards the center at Bear Brook a lot. Good long xc type loops....some of the very finest in NH imho



Bear brook is great. I need to plan another trip down there. We spent a day and didn't cover much. 

I'll keep you posted on the details for Sunday. A 4ish ride might work out perfectly.


----------



## snoseek (May 25, 2014)

If you ever get a weekday like a Tuesday off ill show you all the good stuff at BB. It takes a guide and several hours but is so nice. I'll look at my event schedule for the weekend on Tuesday when I go to work


----------



## C-Rex (May 30, 2014)

That ish looks fun.  I like the semi-skinny bridge with the "get covered in stinky mud if you fail" factor.  It's more fun than the "get dashed on jagged rocks if you fail" factor.


----------



## vermonter44 (May 30, 2014)

Got a nice ten miler in yesterday, but about 1 mile from the end I ate it and banged my bike up pretty bad


----------



## snoseek (May 30, 2014)

And my sunday afternoon ride just turned to a sunday night ride...that's if I even have anything left after yet another hellish weekend at work. Going into a rough 5 weeks at work, surely going to cut into my ride time. This is the time of year when I work my ass off so I can travel later in the fall.


----------



## Wyatte74 (May 31, 2014)

work and now a cold has kept me from riding yet this year...just finished getting bike ready to ride, now all i hav to do is find time when im not working or exhausted from work to get out but I'm competing with wedding season in the catering business so yeah this sux...this has been my non-ride bike log report for 5/31/2014


----------



## snoseek (May 31, 2014)

Wyatte74 said:


> work and now a cold has kept me from riding yet this year...just finished getting bike ready to ride, now all i hav to do is find time when im not working or exhausted from work to get out but I'm competing with wedding season in the catering business so yeah this sux...this has been my non-ride bike log report for 5/31/2014



Heard.

I loathe may15-July 1st, after that things seem to get more reasonable till September...then it all goes to shit till after Colombus day weekend.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 2, 2014)

I'm up to 135 MTB miles so far this year.  

This past weekend was good.  We had a Scott bike demo on Saturday which had a great turnout, including BackLoafRiver, who came all the way from Maine to Connecticut.  I put in 13 miles in 3 different loops (had to keep to shortish rides so that the demos weren't out for too long).  Everyone seemed to have fun, and it was a great showcase for our trail system.  A post ride BBQ didn't hurt either! :beer:

Yesterday I finally got my son back out for his second ride of the year.  He did great on 3.3 miles over some rocky terrain.  Now I just need to get my daughter back out there!


----------



## dlague (Jun 2, 2014)

BackLoafRiver said:


> @snoseek - Where in Southern NH have you been biking?  I am going to be in the Kittery area on Sunday and would dig an opportunity to ride Fort Rock again.
> 
> Got out for a brief 10 or so miler today. It didn't suck. Here are 2 crappy phone photos:
> View attachment 12704
> ...



Where are the pictures from - that looks fun!


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Jun 2, 2014)

bvibert said:


> I'm up to 135 MTB miles so far this year.
> 
> This past weekend was good.  We had a Scott bike demo on Saturday which had a great turnout, including BackLoafRiver, who came all the way from Maine to Connecticut.  I put in 13 miles in 3 different loops (had to keep to shortish rides so that the demos weren't out for too long).  Everyone seemed to have fun, and it was a great showcase for our trail system.  A post ride BBQ didn't hurt either! :beer:



Saturday may have been a season highlight for me. First, HUGE thanks to BVibert and Woodcore (plus others) for showing me around.  To quote a dear friend of mine, it was "some of the most fun you can have with your clothes on".  Nass is super fun...it has a bit of everything.  There was so much flow I couldn't get over it.  The trail builders are doing some incredible stuff.  It is such a stark contrast to what I am riding in Maine.  A lot of it, I guess, has to do with the vastness of the network.  I rode 15 miles and according to reports, that isn't even scratching the surface.

I now have to book a several day trip to the area so I can see more.  Props to you guys for all you have done down there.  Miller time was KT worthy. That one berm...sweet lord. I probably could have lapped it all day. Each of the three times I rode it I noticed my speed getting faster and was more comfortable. Such good stuff.  The post-ride hang was great.



dlague said:


> Where are the pictures from - that looks fun!



Both pics are from the fox trail at Bradbury.  The out-of-focus pic is fox west. The swamp bridge is Fox East. I try and end every ride with East. As close to flow as I will get there.

That being said, I got a quick ride in yesterday. I decided to slice off a piece of humble pie and attempt the "O" trail once again. And, once again, I left defeated.  That trail is bi-polar. It goes from really well defined and smooth to hell in a single turn. The trail has little elevation...practically none. But, it does have tech. Roots, rocks, more roots, more rocks and, wait a minute...more roots.  I only rode 1.5 miles of the 3+ and I couldn't get off fast enough.  I couldn't maintain a steady line at all.  Ass-kick o'clock.

I am not sure what my current mileage is but, the quality of those miles has been stellar.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 2, 2014)

BackLoafRiver said:


> Saturday may have been a season highlight for me.



Glad you had a good time!


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 2, 2014)

Had I known about this I would have made the trip, been to long since I last ride Nass.

Saturday I did a very hard 9 miles at Batchelor street, still getting used to the 1x10 drive train and that place is always good for a but kicking. Sunday I did 35ish miles on the road and tried to get some good climbs in to get ready for a big charity ride I am doing in August . If you asked me after the ride I would have sworn I did well over 2000 feet of climbing....according to starve is was only 1600 :-(




bvibert said:


> I'm up to 135 MTB miles so far this year.
> 
> This past weekend was good.  We had a Scott bike demo on Saturday which had a great turnout, including BackLoafRiver, who came all the way from Maine to Connecticut.  I put in 13 miles in 3 different loops (had to keep to shortish rides so that the demos weren't out for too long).  Everyone seemed to have fun, and it was a great showcase for our trail system.  A post ride BBQ didn't hurt either! :beer:
> 
> Yesterday I finally got my son back out for his second ride of the year.  He did great on 3.3 miles over some rocky terrain.  Now I just need to get my daughter back out there!


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 2, 2014)

I'm up to about 15 miles.



MR. evil said:


> Had I known about this I would have made the trip, been to long since I last ride Nass.
> 
> Saturday I did a very hard 9 miles at Batchelor street, still getting used to the 1x10 drive train and that place is always good for a but kicking. Sunday I did 35ish miles on the road and tried to get some good climbs in to get ready for a big charity ride I am doing in August . If you asked me after the ride I would have sworn I did well over 2000 feet of climbing....according to starve is was only 1600 :-(



You need to get on Facebook for all the rides. Bvibert is hosting a children ride Sunday if your free. Then again it looks like he broke his bike again tonight.


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 2, 2014)

I would rather miss out than join FaceBook.



o3jeff said:


> I'm up to about 15 miles.
> 
> 
> 
> You need to get on Facebook for all the rides. Bvibert is hosting a children ride Sunday if your free. Then again it looks like he broke his bike again tonight.


----------



## snoseek (Jun 2, 2014)

Finally got some riding at willowdale after work today, only 90 minutes but damn after that weekend it was glorious. Off tomorrow and planning some big miles at Bear Brook.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 3, 2014)

MR. evil said:


> I would rather miss out than join FaceBook.



If you don't want to join facebook (I don't blame you) then you can always check nwctnemba.org for group rides.

http://www.nwctnemba.org/?q=calendar-node-field-event-date


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Jun 18, 2014)

Lately, my riding has been more about the number of smiles than the number of miles.  Today, I did manage to do almost 10 miles of MTB followed by 32 of road with the club.

I also got dropped on the Fast Ride for the first time.  It was humbling, embarrassing, and pissed me off. I dropped out of the lead so someone else could pull for a bit and the new guy just shot out. Picked up the tempo instantly and I had no chance. I spun as fast as my legs could but the wind was too much. I felt like a sally.

EDIT - Forgot to mention I took a hella digger at Bradbury. The end result is a bunged up middle finger and my gut kills from where the end of my handlebars dug in.


----------



## mlctvt (Jun 23, 2014)

My wife and I Just finished our first 500 mile week on the tandem in the Adirondacks.(edit: it was actually 8 days of riding)  Great weather, nice roads and no issues with traffic / bad drivers. We'd sometimes rode 5-10 miles without a single car passing us. 
We rode from Saranac Lake up to Potsdam , Malone and the Saint Lawrence River then back. I was amazed at how flat northern NY is, it felt like we were in the west, just farms as far as you could see. Saw a few Amish wagons and farms there too. 

Also had our first encounter with two large German Shepards attacking from two sides, luckily we didn't get bit. They ran back with both of us yelling "go home" plus the owner yelling too. He didn't lock them though, riders behind us had the same experience with these dogs. Time to buy some Halt or pepper spray for these rural rides near farms.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Jun 28, 2014)

Today, what should have been a nice, solo ride turned into a rescue mission.  While at Bradbury, I came upon two bikers who had just made it half way up the mountain.  They asked if I had seen an elderly man with a cane and a five year old girl.  I hadn't. Apparently they had been gone for quite some time and their party was getting worried. The two bikers I came upon were not familiar with the hill so I divided us up into three groups, each one trying a different trail to the summit. There were still 2 main arteries that hadn't been covered but the Park Rangers were also on the hunt. We reconvened at the summit with no luck. After a minute, a cell phone went off and the person on the other end said they were found on the Summit trail (perhaps the least friendly uphill bike trail on the West Side) on their way down. They had, indeed, gotten lost and turned around.

Makes me feel thankful that I knew where I was and, at the same time, scared to explore Falmouth tomorrow.

All in all, I ended the day with 11.5 miles. Tacky dirt, beautiful weather...Maine at its finest.

Here are a few obligatory "lean" pictures.

This is on the Corridor Trail that is connecting Bradbury to the CMP Powerlines. 




This is a pretty sweet little step down that is actually much more tech-y than it looks:


Also in the "this is harder than it looks" category, this root system is luckily perpendicular to the trail but the angle up is rough. I can clear it each time now but at first it was damned tricky.

 I tried to get a shot showing pitch. It didn't work out so well. (but I like bike pictures so, whatever)


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Jun 29, 2014)

Solo ride at Blackstrap Preserve in Falmouth today. (here's a map if you're interested: http://falmouthlandtrust.org/wp-content/uploads/2013/02/Blackstrap-Hill-Preserve.pdf)

I have only been here once before and it was a total a$$ kick then too.  I stopped by Allspeed Cycle in Portland to get the skinny. Chris (the owner) gave me a solid set of directions and I drove to the trailhead.

The Falmouth Land Trust is actually a set of multiple areas, most of which are multi-use and allow biking. (there are a handful that don't) Blackstrap is the area that the Greater Portland Nemba chapter and Allspeed have been working on for the past few years.  

The hard work has really paid off.

I won't bore you with the "which loop I rode" talk, but I will say this place is legit.  The climb from the lot can be either hellacious (via the yellow loop) or more moderate. I started with the moderate climb and it still was a workout.  All of the climbing is well worth the payoff which is some SWEET downhill!!! To be truthful, I found myself hugging the brakes a bit since I wasn't familiar and didn't feel like walking.  I only managed around 8 miles but my legs are feeling it. 

Here are a few shots:
The view from the top. To make total use of this area, you need to come back here a couple of times.




I didn't know the line here...most people huck the drop. I am not most people


One of the many stream crossings on the White trail.


A RAD rock berm:


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Jun 29, 2014)

A couple more:

The Rock berm from the top


The yellow trail is a super tech climb/suckfest but it has this one spot that is pretty:

And in the other direction:


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 29, 2014)

Those trails looks sweet! Right up my alley with all the rocks and chunk. The 3 rd picture in your first post that you said you didn't know the line. There seems to be many lines on that feature, but if your not into drops you could easily roll that bad boy from the looks of it. Using your bike in the picture as a reference I would say the entry to the roll is the rocky point around your handle bar grip and the exit is at your crank....I could session that rock feature for 30 plus minutes before I got bored...good stuff!

if your ever in Western Ma let me know and I would love to give you a tour of the famous Batchelor Street trails. Or if your ever in the hartford area I could show you around Case Mt or Millers Pond.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 30, 2014)

Nice pics, looks like a great place to ride!


----------



## ScottySkis (Jul 6, 2014)

Sat. July 5 i rode the herrtiage trail from Goshen, NY to Monroe. 10 mikes each way beatful used to be rail road now it cment over and awssome. perfect day in summer to be outside.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 25, 2014)

I passed the 300 mile mark for the year on my MTB last night, now at 307.

A season highlight for me so far was a 25+ mile ride I did on this past Saturday.  I'd been wanting to do a 20 or so mile ride for the last few years, but I just never made it happen.  We set out early Sat to accomplish that goal, and ended up with 25+.  I was lucky enough to have a friend leading the ride who kept us at a good pace, not too fast to burn out early, but not too slow with an overabundance of breaks either.  It felt great to finally meet my goal.  Maybe I'll shoot for a 30 miler next...  

Another highlight has been getting my kids out several times so far, including leading 2 kids/family rides for our NEMBA chapter..  My 9 year old has moved up to an extra small framed 26" wheeled bike, and my 7 year old will be on a 24" or 26" bike before too long to.  It brings me great pleasure to see them having such fun on bikes, especially in the woods!


----------



## marcski (Jul 25, 2014)

bvibert said:


> I passed the 300 mile mark for the year on my MTB last night, now at 307.
> 
> A season highlight for me so far was a 25+ mile ride I did on this past Saturday.  I'd been wanting to do a 20 or so mile ride for the last few years, but I just never made it happen.  We set out early Sat to accomplish that goal, and ended up with 25+.  I was lucky enough to have a friend leading the ride who kept us at a good pace, not too fast to burn out early, but not too slow with an overabundance of breaks either.  It felt great to finally meet my goal.  Maybe I'll shoot for a 30 miler next...
> 
> Another highlight has been getting my kids out several times so far, including leading 2 kids/family rides for our NEMBA chapter..  My 9 year old has moved up to an extra small framed 26" wheeled bike, and my 7 year old will be on a 24" or 26" bike before too long to.  It brings me great pleasure to see them having such fun on bikes, especially in the woods!



Nice job getting your kids out on the trails like that!!  And, 25 miles is an impressive mt. bike ride. Was it single track? climbing?


----------



## bvibert (Jul 25, 2014)

marcski said:


> Nice job getting your kids out on the trails like that!!  And, 25 miles is an impressive mt. bike ride. Was it single track? climbing?



Yes, it was almost all single track, and there was about as much climbing as one can find mountain biking in CT. I don't take much stock in GPS elevation gain figures, but mine said 1811 feet of elevation gain.

http://app.strava.com/activities/168034482

I was actually a little worried about the amount of climbing we did early on... It was really making me rethink my decision to go 1x9 a few weeks back. My current climbing gear is 32:32 which made some of the more drawn out climbs interesting.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Jul 26, 2014)

marcski said:


> Nice job getting your kids out on the trails like that!!  And, 25 miles is an impressive mt. bike ride.



Agreed! Nicely done on both counts!!! Judging by the Strava map, it looks like there is some decent climbing for the first 15 or so miles.  

Kudos buddy!


----------



## MR. evil (Jul 27, 2014)

Nice ride Brian! If you plan on doing any more 20 milers this fall let me know, I have also been wanting to do this on the MTB for the past couple of seasons.

Most of my time this season has been spent on the road bike and I am really starting to get into it. I actually like big long climbs On the road bike, who would of thunk. Last weekend I did a 57 Mike ride with 4200 feet of climbing  from Westfield Ma out to ski sundown and back. I never realized how long and steep Ratlum road is. My original plan was to ride around the Rez but road work and back to back flat tires on 181 had me rethink that route which is how I ended up at SD.

http://www.strava.com/activities/168490367/analysis/5327/5871


----------



## bvibert (Jul 28, 2014)

BackLoafRiver said:


> Agreed! Nicely done on both counts!!! Judging by the Strava map, it looks like there is some decent climbing for the first 15 or so miles.
> 
> Kudos buddy!



We rode from the same parking lot you did when you were there earlier in the year, so you did some of the same climbs.  Good stuff!


----------



## bvibert (Jul 28, 2014)

MR. evil said:


> Nice ride Brian! If you plan on doing any more 20 milers this fall let me know, I have also been wanting to do this on the MTB for the past couple of seasons.



Not sure if I'll get a chance to make another long ride this year, but I'll keep you in mind.


----------



## mlctvt (Jul 31, 2014)

nice June and July for riding so the miles are up this year. A week of bike vacations in each month helped too

2011 Road miles__________ 2012 Road Miles_______ 2013 Road Miles______ 2014 Road Miles
February 24 miles_________ February 24 miles______February 0 miles______ February 24 miles
March 129 miles __________ March 248 miles_______ March 142 miles ______ March 28 miles
April 360 miles____________ April 386 miles________ April 366 miles _______ April 411 miles
ay 582 miles____________ May 457 miles ________ May 479 miles__________ May 578 miles
June 668 miles___________ June 416 miles ________ June 593 miles _______ June 876 miles
July 923 miles___________ July 673 miles _________ July 671 miles ________ *July 794 miles*
August 472 miles_________ August 612 miles ______ August 903 miles
Sept 572 miles___________ Sept 644 miles________ Sept 723 miles
October 239 miles________ October 242 miles______ October 361 miles
November 139 miles______ November 117 miles ____November 102 miles
December 0 miles________ December 0 Miles ______ December 38 miles
2011 total 4108 miles_____ 2012 total 3819 miles___ 2013 total 4378 miles___ 2014 total 2711 miles so far


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Jul 31, 2014)

Jesus. I'm still under 1000. Granted, there's a lot of singletrack in there but...still.


----------



## mlctvt (Aug 1, 2014)

BackLoafRiver said:


> Jesus. I'm still under 1000. Granted, there's a lot of singletrack in there but...still.



I know what you mean- but it's all relative. My mileage looks low compared to a couple of my retired friends who are already over 5000 miles for the year. The only way I'll have that much is maybe when I retire and ride across the country.


----------



## skijay (Aug 5, 2014)

March 22, 2014 - August 3, 2014

Mountain Bike (XC trails) - 94.25 miles
Paved Rail Trails on hybrid bike - 128.55 miles
Down Hill Mountain biking (lift serviced) - 41.3 miles


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Aug 7, 2014)

Rode 30 miles of trail on Monday and Tuesday of this week (before the rain). I love spending summers in Orono as there is such a wide range of trail. From super tech to fast and flow, the only thing missing is elevation. 

Here are a few pics of the university of Maine trails. There must be at least 50 miles worth in the area. (Sorry about the crappy cell pics). These are  from one of the original trails in the network.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Aug 7, 2014)




----------



## vermonter44 (Aug 12, 2014)

Got about 20 miles in here in Philly at wissahickon

Haven't been riding as much as I've wanted to thus year so it felt good to be in the bike


----------



## snoseek (Aug 12, 2014)

34 miles today @ kingdom, 4 or so road, the rest trail. Looks like an inch or two of rain (its summer, I can say RAIN right?) tomorrow so im hiking. Hopefully get a good ride in on Darling hill on Thursday


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 18, 2014)

Friday Lippman Park lots miles on blue and easy trails nice park lower south Catskills on 209 close to Elenville. Probaly 4 good hours bike bag from walmar for 20 is coming in handy so is bike goggles. This summer beeen  nice not to hot great to be outside in enjoying.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Aug 22, 2014)

3 days of biking in the NEK for my bachelor party.  Spent Monday with 3 biking newbies checking out Bemis and Loop as well as a few easier things on the Darling hill side. Wednesday was more of the same except we tallied over 20 miles. (Could have been significantly higher but the first 9 miles were with the new guys.)

The highlight of the trip was getting shuttled to the mid-mountain lodge and checking out the new flow trail "Rolly Grail". Once we finished, we saw a family that had come down one of the other trails. As we watched, we overheard he daughter yell to her dad that the son was hurt. We raced our bikes up a few hundred feet until the dad yelled down to us that they were ok. At that point, we decided to finish hiking with our bikes to the mid lift station. I'm not sure what the total elevation gain was but it was definitely a hike. It was my first time riding a downhill trail. We opted for Jester. Easily some of the most fun I've ever had on a bike!  I could go on and on about the trail but I'll just leave it that I will be back again to do some more lift serviced riding. (This time with the lift)

Amazing week. I have a few pics I'll throw up on here when I can


----------



## drjeff (Sep 2, 2014)

29 SWEATY road miles at an 18.3 average with 1300 feet of climbing after work tonight. Kind of sad that me and my ride partners need to scale back the evening miles due to decreasing sunlight :-(

Tonight put me through 1250 miles on the roads this season, with the Flattest Century East Coast coming up this Sunday for me 

I was just hoping to equal my last season's mileage total which was just over 1000 miles, this year, but after my century this weekend I think that 1500 miles is a reasonable goal for my outdoor season this year!


----------



## mlctvt (Sep 2, 2014)

drjeff said:


> 29 SWEATY road miles at an 18.3 average with 1300 feet of climbing after work tonight. Kind of sad that me and my ride partners need to scale back the evening miles due to decreasing sunlight :-(
> 
> Tonight put me through 1250 miles on the roads this season, with the Flattest Century East Coast coming up this Sunday for me
> 
> I was just hoping to equal my last season's mileage total which was just over 1000 miles, this year, but after my century this weekend I think that 1500 miles is a reasonable goal for my outdoor season this year!




Enjoy TFCE Dr Jeff! That's always a great ride ; and it was also my first century ride back in the 1980s. 
My wife and I did this ride almost every year from 1987 until 2 years ago when we started to do the COVAC century instead for a change. We still think TFCE is the best run century ride. 
We are tied up this weekend running a cycling weekend in Northern VT but we hope to get back to TFCE next year.


----------



## mlctvt (Sep 2, 2014)

August was nice weather but I was down this year for some reason, probably because no miles the first weekend of the month. The only weekend since March that I didn't ride at all.

2011 Road miles__________ 2012 Road Miles_______ 2013 Road Miles______ 2014 Road Miles
February 24 miles_________ February 24 miles______February 0 miles______ February 24 miles
March 129 miles __________ March 248 miles_______ March 142 miles ______ March 28 miles
April 360 miles____________ April 386 miles________ April 366 miles _______ April 411 miles
ay 582 miles____________ May 457 miles ________ May 479 miles__________ May 578 miles
June 668 miles___________ June 416 miles ________ June 593 miles _______ June 876 miles
July 923 miles___________ July 673 miles _________ July 671 miles ________ July 794 miles
August 472 miles_________ August 612 miles ______ August 903 miles______ *August 502 Miles*
Sept 572 miles___________ Sept 644 miles________ Sept 723 miles
October 239 miles________ October 242 miles______ October 361 miles
November 139 miles______ November 117 miles ____November 102 miles
December 0 miles________ December 0 Miles ______ December 38 miles
2011 total 4108 miles_____ 2012 total 3819 miles___ 2013 total 4378 miles___ *2014 total 3213 miles so far*


----------



## bvibert (Sep 8, 2014)

I slacked waaaaay off in the last couple of months.  As a matter of fact, aside from a ~3 mile kids ride that I led a few weeks ago, I can't remember the last time I rode... I'm leading another kids ride on Sunday, hopefully I can keep up with my 7 year old! :roll:


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Sep 9, 2014)

Did some exploring on Sunday of the West End Trails in Yarmouth.  In short: Super fun, no real elevation, beautiful costal views.

There has been a LOT of work going on here and the main trail runs directly onto Cousin's Island. The nab is, the map isn't 100% clear so it is easy to miss a KEY turn.  For instance, I missed it, ended up riding an extra 4 miles on the road before realizing I had done it. Went back, looked more carefully and...boom. Found it.  The Greater Portland Nemba chapter has done a lot of bridge work. Tons of buffed out singletrack along the power lines and some crushed rock to help with water.  

Definitely worth a trip back. I speculate there is about 13 - 15 miles (out and back) to be had. I rode most of it. The system is expanding at a rapid rate. I met up with a couple of girls at the end where we all decided it would be bushwhack city if we continued. So much potential.  

If you happen to be up in the area, it's a great alternative to Bradbury.


----------



## Riverskier (Sep 10, 2014)

BackLoafRiver said:


> Did some exploring on Sunday of the West End Trails in Yarmouth. In short: Super fun, no real elevation, beautiful costal views.
> 
> There has been a LOT of work going on here and the main trail runs directly onto Cousin's Island. The nab is, the map isn't 100% clear so it is easy to miss a KEY turn. For instance, I missed it, ended up riding an extra 4 miles on the road before realizing I had done it. Went back, looked more carefully and...boom. Found it. The Greater Portland Nemba chapter has done a lot of bridge work. Tons of buffed out singletrack along the power lines and some crushed rock to help with water.
> 
> ...



Holy crap! I just moved (back for me) to Yarmouth fairly near Cousins Island and the power lines are about 100 yards through the woods from my apartment. I had heard something a while back about trail building, but knew nothing about it and have just been going to Bradbury to ride. Very exciting to hear that I can ride from my door. Thanks for the heads up, will have to check it out!


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Sep 10, 2014)

Riverskier said:


> Holy crap! I just moved (back for me) to Yarmouth fairly near Cousins Island and the power lines are about 100 yards through the woods from my apartment. I had heard something a while back about trail building, but knew nothing about it and have just been going to Bradbury to ride. Very exciting to hear that I can ride from my door. Thanks for the heads up, will have to check it out!



Hit me up if you're ever looking to do some exploring but not into the solo-ride thing.  The network is cool. DEFINITELY check out the stuff near the Tyler Technologies lot. (the opposite end from Cousins Island) The yellow trail in particular has some interesting character.


----------



## Riverskier (Sep 10, 2014)

BackLoafRiver said:


> Hit me up if you're ever looking to do some exploring but not into the solo-ride thing. The network is cool. DEFINITELY check out the stuff near the Tyler Technologies lot. (the opposite end from Cousins Island) The yellow trail in particular has some interesting character.



Will do that. Where is Tyler Technologies? I know every road in town (grew up here) but can't picture where they are located.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Sep 10, 2014)

Riverskier said:


> Will do that. Where is Tyler Technologies? I know every road in town (grew up here) but can't picture where they are located.



1 tyler Drive in Yarmouth...right off RT 1 as you go over 295. (heading south on 1)  Basically the lot is at the top of Tyler Drive. (google Patriot Insurance) Go to the tippity top, look to your left, and you will see a sign with a map and the trail head.


----------



## Riverskier (Sep 11, 2014)

BackLoafRiver said:


> 1 tyler Drive in Yarmouth...right off RT 1 as you go over 295. (heading south on 1) Basically the lot is at the top of Tyler Drive. (google Patriot Insurance) Go to the tippity top, look to your left, and you will see a sign with a map and the trail head.



Rode some of this today and what I rode was sweet! After an unsuccessful attempt at bushwacking over to the power lines from my apartment, I rode a half mile down to Route 88 and found the blue trail. I rode that up to Tyler Technologies and on the way noticed a trail, complete with a bridge, right over to my apartment complex. The trail is literally 100 yards out my back door! I rode the yellow trail back to 88 and wanted to head out toward Cousins Island, but it started downpouring so I took the rode a half mile back home. Great riding right in my backyard! I can't wait to check out the rest of it. Thanks for posting about this!


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Sep 11, 2014)

I've been meaning to post some stuff for a while from my bachelor party but I am just now getting shots in.

FWIW - we went to KT for 3 days. Best weekend I've had in forever.  The highlight was my brother eating it twice on two little stunts.  I have 3 screen shots from the second. I have video of both, which I will post when I get it uploaded to youtube but, I figure those of you who ride will appreciate this:
My brother (in red) discussing the line:






In fairness, if he hadn't adjusted his front wheel, he would have cleared it. He didn't...


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Sep 11, 2014)

A few more:

A rare shot of me riding





Typical "Sugarhouse" shot:


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Sep 11, 2014)

Here we go:


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Sep 11, 2014)

And this:


----------



## skiMEbike (Sep 11, 2014)

Riverskier said:


> Rode some of this today and what I rode was sweet! After an unsuccessful attempt at bushwacking over to the power lines from my apartment, I rode a half mile down to Route 88 and found the blue trail. I rode that up to Tyler Technologies and on the way noticed a trail, complete with a bridge, right over to my apartment complex. The trail is literally 100 yards out my back door! I rode the yellow trail back to 88 and wanted to head out toward Cousins Island, but it started downpouring so I took the rode a half mile back home. Great riding right in my backyard! I can't wait to check out the rest of it. Thanks for posting about this!



The West Side Trail continues to improve and expand....Amazing the amount of work put into these trails just over the last couple years.   The eventual plan is to continue the trail north along the power line corridor into NYarmouth and Cumberland.   Here's a link to a their Facebook page with a link to maps & upcoming events: https://www.facebook.com/YarmouthTrails

While Bradbury continues to be one of the more popular destinations in Greater Portland area for riding,  there are now a number of quality trail systems providing more choices to break up the monotony:  West Side, Falmouth Trails (Blackstrap, Hadlock, Comm Park, River Point), Pineland, and Portland Trails.   Many of the Portland & Falmouth trails can all be linked together making for some epic rides.


----------



## MR. evil (Sep 12, 2014)

What happened there? Didn't look like much of a jump, what caused the wipe out?

in the very last frames of the vid it looks like he is missing his shoe. Did it come off in the crash?


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Sep 12, 2014)

MR. evil said:


> What happened there? Didn't look like much of a jump, what caused the wipe out?
> 
> in the very last frames of the vid it looks like he is missing his shoe. Did it come off in the crash?



It really wasn't much of anything. I think he just came down with the wheel turned.  Landed so hard that his shoe came right off. 

Luckily he walked away with some pretty intense rashes.  Now, I watch the video and laugh the whole time. He does as well


----------



## bvibert (Sep 12, 2014)

Great photo sequences and videos!


----------



## Puck it (Sep 12, 2014)




----------



## BackLoafRiver (Sep 12, 2014)

Apparently, my brother 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile a


----------



## drjeff (Sep 24, 2014)

Rode the "beat the sunset" 29 mile loop from my office tonight after work with one of my hygienists. Ended up with our fastest average of the year for this loop, an 18.4 average over the 29 miles with just over 1500 feet of climbing. A good post work workout! And not only did we "beat the sunset" but for the season I crossed over the 1500 mile mark about 21 miles into the loop!  That's making my post ride beer tonight taste just a smidge better!  :beer:

Now I've got to see if the ever decreasing after work daylight + my kids weekend soccer schedule + a week long business trip to San Antonio I have coming up in a few weeks will allow me to get my season total to 1750 miles before ski season starts and my bike begins a few months hanging out in my trainer in the basement!


----------

